# Need Some help with a new rig



## Rey17 (Oct 18, 2007)

hey guys,

i just wanted some help with building a new rig and need some expert advice.

this is my list of the things i WANT to put in my computer,

Dual 768MB NVIDIA® GeForce™ 8800 Ultra - SLI Enabled or maybe dual 512 ?? not sure
Intel® Core™ 2 Extreme or maybe a Quad core 
4GB DDR2 RAM
Genuine Windows Vista™ Home Premium with TV tuner

Intel® Desktop MotherBoard D975XBX2
20X Dual-Layer DVD±RW w/ Light Scribe
Killer K1 Gaming Network Interface Card
Ageia PhysX PCI-Express Processing Unit w/ 128MB
High-Definition 7.1 Performance Audio

if you are wondering what the hell is a gaming network interface card....... it is a card that reduces you lag while playing online and makes your online experience ALOT better.


so if you guys can give me expert help with choosing parts then it will be very much appreciated.


----------



## pt (Oct 18, 2007)

Dual 768MB NVIDIA® GeForce™ 8800 Ultra - SLI Enabled or maybe dual 512 ?? not sure - why not get a xt and oc it a bit? it woud be the same, and 1 is plenty
Intel® Core™ 2 Extreme or maybe a Quad core - a q6600 G0
4GB DDR2 RAM - seems fine
Genuine Windows Vista™ Home Premium with TV tuner - fine
Intel® Desktop MotherBoard D975XBX2 - not sli compatible and old chipset, if you wan't sli look for the i680 boards
20X Dual-Layer DVD±RW w/ Light Scribe - fine
Killer K1 Gaming Network Interface Card - waste of money in my opinion
Ageia PhysX PCI-Express Processing Unit w/ 128MB - wait for ati and nvidia options
High-Definition 7.1 Performance Audio - onboard or dedicated?

ps: are you going to oc


----------



## Rey17 (Oct 18, 2007)

hey man thanks for the help but some things i dont understand?

why not get a xt and oc it a bit? it woud be the same, and 1 is plenty

what is XT and OC..... sorry not good in abbreviations.

q6600 ok

Ageia PhysX PCI-Express Processing Unit w/ 128MB - wait for ati and nvidia options......... so what does the Ageia support. and is it even worth it ??

High-Definition 7.1 Performance Audio - onboard or dedicated?

Onboard ?
Dedicated?

sorry im just a 15 year old boy who likes computer alot so sorry for my questions.


----------



## pt (Oct 18, 2007)

lol
my bad
i meant gtx, is one of the 8800 series model
there's the gts, gtx, and ultra
the gtx are just overclcoked gtx
if you have the money the ageia might be worth for a couple games
if that High-Definition 7.1 Performance Audio is the motherboard sound, or is a dedicated card, like creative and auzentech cards

ps: do you know what overclokc is?


----------



## Rey17 (Oct 18, 2007)

lol know i now what oc is..... lol i know what is Over clocking but i didnt realise it that you abbreviated it....lol

yeah i have heard of the 8800 series and is there a 8800 with 1 gb of memory ?? if there is then i wont buy dual ill buy 1 then.

the sound card is i think dedicated.... it is a card that you put in the motherboard, you know what i mean.

but if i overclock then i need liquid cooling system right ?? , beccause if i dont have a liquid cooling system then my card would get pretty hot and burn.

and thanks for the help.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 18, 2007)

you dont nesecerily need water cooling,it depends how much you oc.also the sound is integrated on the motherboard.if your only getting one graphics card,why not consider the auzentech prelude sound card?


----------



## Rey17 (Oct 19, 2007)

hey man is the auzentech prelude sound card good and is it worth it....... and if i oc my graphics card what would acutually happen ??

would the memory increase or wat ?


----------



## pt (Oct 19, 2007)

if you oc your gfx card, it will run faster, and games run at higher fps (frames per second) wich is good
no mem size increase
ps: what's your monitor size?


----------



## Rey17 (Oct 19, 2007)

i think my screen size is 17" but im thinking of getting a 20" or 22" so yeah.

and is the auzentech sound card worth buying and does it deliver good sound quality ??

and yea thanks for helping


----------



## Darknova (Oct 19, 2007)

Don't get a Core 2 Extreme. Overpriced for nothing more than unlocked multipliers.

Motherboard needs changing. No SLi, BIOSes are generally locked so you can't do anything with them.

Graphic cards, get GTXs, Ultra's are a total waste of money.

Killer K1, nice idea, but unless you are a serious gamer it's a waste of money, spend it on something to make your PC run smoother. And no, it doesn't make it a LOT better, it makes it a bit better and allows you to download at the same time as playing games with no noticeable drop in ping/latency. (I have tried one out so you can't tell me I don't know what I'm talking about)

Ageia, hmm, I want one purely because UT3 uses it, but expect for that it's worthless IMO.


----------



## Rey17 (Oct 21, 2007)

hey pt u said the intel motherboard was not sli compatible. so i found a Nvidia mother board called the NVIDIA nForce 680i LT SLI mother board.... and i think it has Sli compatibiliy and good overclocking........... so can u have a look at it and see if it is good.....

thanks


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 21, 2007)

Id personally wait until nVIDIA releases their G92 series of cards next month. I think they are going to be DX10.1. 

That killer NIC card is a waste of money.

I have a friend in the UK that just bought a AGEIA Physx card and he said that its a total waste of money. He said all it does is add some particles here and there and gives a guy being shot a ragdoll effect. He returned it for a refund. So I would say that is a waste of money as well. 

Arent all Core 2 Extreme CPU's a quad core? 

SLi is pointless if you dont have a high resolution monitor of at LEAST 1600x1200. Any resolution lower than that and you are just wasting money. SLi and Crossfire are (again) meant for high resolution monitors that struggle to play games at high settings with one video card. 

Get a P35 or better chipset that supports SLi IF you do have a high resolution monitor and you utilize SLi or Crossfire*.

*Crossfire is AMD/ATi's answer to SLi


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 21, 2007)

Rey17 said:


> hey pt u said the intel motherboard was not sli compatible. so i found a Nvidia mother board called the NVIDIA nForce 680i LT SLI mother board.... and i think it has Sli compatibiliy and good overclocking........... so can u have a look at it and see if it is good.....
> 
> thanks



So long as the chipset isnt an Intel, it will support SLi. However, Intel chipsets DO support Crossfire.


----------



## kwchang007 (Oct 21, 2007)

Rey17 said:


> hey pt u said the intel motherboard was not sli compatible. so i found a Nvidia mother board called the NVIDIA nForce 680i LT SLI mother board.... and i think it has Sli compatibiliy and good overclocking........... so can u have a look at it and see if it is good.....
> 
> thanks



680i LT is the little brother of 680i.  My only concern with 680i LT is they may not have the grunt to overclock a quad core.  You should be looking for a good 680i motherboard for overclocking and sli.  For overclocking, you don't need liquid cooling a good air cooler and fan will do just fine.


----------



## erocker (Oct 21, 2007)

What is your price range?  Heck, if you can afford 2 ultras, I say go for it!  Anyways, give me a price and I'll or we'll all build you something and explain along the way.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 21, 2007)

erocker said:


> What is your price range?  Heck, if you can afford 2 ultras, I say go for it!  Anyways, give me a price and I'll or we'll all build you something and explain along the way.



I was just about to get on here and suggest the same thing. 

If he wants, a few of us can throw together a rig for him and he can pick out what one he likes best. Hell he could even nit pick at everyones suggestions and build a rig that way.


----------



## Rey17 (Oct 22, 2007)

hey guys thats a really good idea... y didnt i think of that before.. well my price range would have to be $3,000, a little more or little less is fine but it has to be a good computer.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 22, 2007)

Does that involve a case, hard drive, and optical drives?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 22, 2007)

Here is what I have thrown together. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16822135106 x2 for RAID 0 (throw your OS on here along with music, apps (such as office AIM, etc) and what not)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16822136055 x2 for RAID 0 (throw your games only on this drive and loading times will be a breeze)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16822136178 (you could use this solely for backup or split it in half and put a secondary OS on it)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16814130072 (get one of these because you cant do SLi on x38 chipset or any Intel chipset)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16829102005 (i have the non fatality version and it is awesome!)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16817341003 (phenomenal PSU. I have this one and they are based off of FSP PSU's)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16835118010(gotta (have the thermal paste)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16820231065 x2 (i have two sets of this ram as well and they are very nice overclockers)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16813131219 (mobo with the latest chipset)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16835704001 (help cool the ram off to get an even higher OC. Not sure if its big enough to cover all four slots or not)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16835106102 (CPU HSF, I have this and I like it alot. Keeps my B3 at resonable temps. Its up to you if you want to switch it out)

http://www.newegg.com/product/Product.asp?item=N82E16819115027 (whats a system without the CPU. Quad core baby!)

Total price excluding shipping comes to $2,397.85. 

Pretty damn good rig if you ask me.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Oct 22, 2007)

Just to have everything on the table, you can run SLi on that board (xbx2) with modified drivers. Not meaning to complicate things. 
Those boards, if you're still interested, are as solid and trouble-free as they come.


----------



## PuMA (Oct 22, 2007)

i think u want to go SLI so get sumthing with nforce 680i, like erm p5n32-e SLI, it has a very wonderful soundmax HD audio, and SLI support plus an extra pci-e 8x slot for physics card.

linky: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131073

i have 1 and couldnt be happier


----------



## Woah Mama! (Oct 22, 2007)

I'd not worry about a quad core yet, unless you run a million programs at once they are rather useless compared to a dual core which is in essence, enough for your average user. You've not mentioned where you are from, if we are to help you making systems and giving you prices it'd help to know where abouts you are.
 Two ultras or two 768mb GTXs are a waste of money when the new line from both graphic companies are coming out soon, so just get one. If gaming and overclocking is your thing then I can't see why you'd pass a DFI board. They are designed to be overclocked to the limit basically. Some people mightn't think recommending a DFI board is a wise idea if you don't have a great deal of experience in overclocking and what not but I honestly cannot think of a better, more stable board to be doing it withm even if you are learning bit by bit.

 So, telling us where you live would help. No point of us making you a list of computer components for $3000 USD if you live in Tasmania for example.


----------



## psychomage343 (Oct 22, 2007)

Woah Mama! calm down, first of all he doesn't know that much about computers, just read through the dialog to this point, second dfi is not for the feint of heart, i remember countless hours on the forums over at dfi-street when it was still that trying to fix random issues and tweaking it.  He needs a good board that will offer him plenty of features, imho that would be the striker extreme from asus, as for cpu get a quad core why not.  make sure you get 2 gigs of decent(crucial is good) memory, get one 8800gtx(its just an ultra with slower clocks, and not that much slower at that), Get a decen case and do either a mild water cooling kit or a nice air kit, zalman, freezer7, other then that don't think about the technicalities, just do it right and keep practicality in mind, my 8800gts on my am2 4600cpu at 3.0 does just fine for everything i'm running vista ultimate without a hitch, supreme commander, unreal 3, wow, wic, and almost every other game i play, plays just fine at high settings at 1280x1024 which is my default rez on my lcd.  so just be smart and let us help you but don't let people berate youf or anything.  also you are on the forums so that means your on a computer, it's always nice to know where our friends are living, perhaps if you update this stuff like signature, system specs, location, we'll be better able to assist you.  thanks and happy geeking


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 22, 2007)

Woah Mama! said:


> I'd not worry about a quad core yet, unless you run a million programs at once they are rather useless compared to a dual core which is in essence, enough for your average user. You've not mentioned where you are from, if we are to help you making systems and giving you prices it'd help to know where abouts you are.
> Two ultras or two 768mb GTXs are a waste of money when the new line from both graphic companies are coming out soon, so just get one. If gaming and overclocking is your thing then I can't see why you'd pass a DFI board. They are designed to be overclocked to the limit basically. Some people mightn't think recommending a DFI board is a wise idea if you don't have a great deal of experience in overclocking and what not but I honestly cannot think of a better, more stable board to be doing it withm even if you are learning bit by bit.
> 
> So, telling us where you live would help. No point of us making you a list of computer components for $3000 USD if you live in Tasmania for example.



Quad cores are becoming faster supported than people may realize. Most all the new games that are coming out within the next month or so will support four cores or more. Supreme Commander currently does, Crysis will, Alan Wake will, not sure about GoW or CoD4 as I havent really looked into it. However, if you are interested in encoding and what not, then you might as well go a quad core because it takes me about an hour and 12 minutes to encode an entire DVD.


----------



## Woah Mama! (Oct 22, 2007)

psychomage343 said:


> Woah Mama! calm down



 LMAO! 

 You can tell emotion through text on a computer screen? Maybe you are a mage 

 Just having my say, just like you are having yours. Regardless of what either of us have said, Rey17 will make up his own mind on the components he does eventually get. Your 'humble' or 'honest' opinion is recommending an Asus Striker, basically the most expensive 775 board around. If you read what I previously posted, I had already said that some people may not agree with recommending a DFI _because_ of its in-depth bios. He doesn't need water cooling if he is just starting with computers and learning overclocking. You finished of by repeating the same question I was simply asking Rey17 earlier.

 Anyway I'm not here to argue, but please don't authoritatively tell me to calm down just because you misunderstood or misinterpreted things I post. I'm off for my coffee.


----------



## Rey17 (Oct 25, 2007)

thnx guys for all the help guys i really appreciate it. i am in australia, South Australia....


----------



## Rey17 (Oct 25, 2007)

hey crashnburn that is a very very good system and i wouldnt mind getting a system that you made for me. it is perfect for a boy like me, and it has everything that i need.

but the link for the thermal paste is not working, but i have searched it and i dont really know what a thermal paste is for really ?? lol

but the system is very very cool. !!!!!

does a os mean operating system, if it does how can i put 2 operating systems on one computer. and isnt a operating system known as Windows Vista, or Windows XP ??


and is the motherboard and the power supply compatible with each other................

will the motherboard fit my case ??

my case is a sunbeam transformers case - black

link to the case : http://www.xoxide.com/sunbeam-transformer-case-black.html


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 25, 2007)

Rey17 said:


> hey crashnburn that is a very very good system and i wouldnt mind getting a system that you made for me. it is perfect for a boy like me, and it has everything that i need.
> 
> but the link for the thermal paste is not working, but i have searched it and i dont really know what a thermal paste is for really ?? lol
> 
> ...



Ill answer everything you just said in the order in which you said it. 

Thank you.  I am very happy with my rig. I will be even happier when I get a 45nm Penryn in my rig and crank out 4Ghz on air. 

The reason the link for the thermal paste isnt working is because it got screwed up. After the link, it was supposed to state "(Gotta get the thermal paste) and the "(gotta)" got incorporated into the link. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100007 That link should work for ya. Try and get that or something similar. 

The "OS" does in fact mean operating system. An operating system is a piece of software that pretty much tells your hardware what to do and how to act accordingly. In order to put two OS's onto yoru computer, you are going to need at least two hard drives. A hard drive for one OS and another hard drive for the other. Now what you are going to want to do is install the older of the two OS's first and the newer one last. Reason you do this is because if you do the newer first and older last, the older OS will screw up the other OS install on the other hard drive. Then you will have to start all over again and you dont want that. 

An OS is the following: Windows 98, 98SE, ME, 2000, XP, XP Media Center, Vista, Linux (all flavors), Mac OS, Linspire, etc. 

So long as the motherboard and PSU have a 24-pin power adapter, they are compatible. 

The motherboard will most likely fit your case as it is a standard ATX format motherboard and your case will accommodate that. I have that same case sitting in storage right now actually. 

Feel free to ask more questions if you have them.


----------



## Rey17 (Oct 25, 2007)

thank you very very very much



very very very helpfull !!!!!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 25, 2007)

Rey17 said:


> thank you very very very much
> 
> 
> 
> very very very helpfull !!!!!



No problem. Just glad I could help.


----------



## Rey17 (Oct 25, 2007)

so if i buy all these...... will it be ok i mean with the compatibility and size and everything ??


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 26, 2007)

The stuff I picked out? Yeah. Of course.


----------



## Rey17 (Oct 26, 2007)

thnx alot but would it be ok if i changed my 1st harddrive to a 150 gb and my ram to 4gb (2X2gb) and if i wait until the 1gb 8800 gtx comes out or should i just buy one gtx and later one i can make it a dual sli graphics card. ....if u can find some of these parts then thnx alot from the newegg website coz i know its cheap there. !!!!!!........

does the mother board u reccomended allow dual graphics card ??

is 8800 ultra better or gtx when it comes to normal use, like overclocking, FPS, gaming etc

and which drive would be in use if i make a nrmal file on the desktop and put some music into it???? which drive would it use.... 

which one is better for gaming windows vista or XP ????

and yea thnx again !!!!


lol im srry for askin boring questions but u know how i feel, i like comps and they are my life........lol


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 26, 2007)

You can change it however you see fit. 

Since I linked you to a motherboard that has a x38 chipset, it will not allow for SLi only Crossfire. However, you still CAN use a single nVIDIA card such as the 8800GTX. 

Im not aware of an 8800GTX 1GB card coming out. The differences between the 8800GTX and the Ultra are minimal. A slight overclock of the GTX could make it easily an Ultra spec card speed wise. I would just get the 8800GTX. 

These questions are not "boring", you are just someone who doesnt know the answers so you are seeking help in finding those answers. Nothing is wrong with that. 

For making a normal file on the desktop, that would end up using the C: drive which is what your OS would be installed on. 

If you want DX10, you are going to need Vista. If not, XP would suit you fine. Then again so would Vista. Youll probably get nay sayers coming on here saying how Vista sucks and this and that when it really doesnt. I have been using it for about a year now and it suits me just fine with games. And with a system that you are building, it wouldnt really make that much of a difference FPS wise anyway. So that option is up to you. However, I should mention that since you want 4GB of RAM, you will need a 64-bit OS. So if you went with XP, you would need to grab a copy of XP x64 which really doesnt have a whole lot of support (last I checked anyway) where as Vista x64 does. Just FYI.


----------



## Rey17 (Oct 26, 2007)

some more questions.................

what is the difference between crossfire and sli ??


----------



## Rey17 (Oct 26, 2007)

and can you find a different motherboard that is compatible with all the parts that u recommended for me but allows dual sli graphics cards. can you also find me a 160 gig hard drive that is compatible with the other motherboard (not the one you recommended)...

but anyway i will be buying one graphics card (768 mb 8800gtx) but if later on i could add another one when there are games that need it.


----------



## keakar (Oct 26, 2007)

Rey17 said:


> some more questions.................
> 
> what is the difference between crossfire and sli ??



crossfire is ATI / Radeon

SLI is Nvidia

as far as i know thats the difference but im sure there are little things that depend on which card but its one format or the other like amd vs intel


----------



## keakar (Oct 26, 2007)

Rey17 said:


> and can you find a different motherboard that is compatible with all the parts that u recommended for me but allows dual sli graphics cards. can you also find me a 160 gig hard drive that is compatible with the other motherboard (not the one you recommended)...
> 
> but anyway i will be buying one graphics card (768 mb 8800gtx) but if later on i could add another one when there are games that need it.



your looking at this backwards, in your area the choices are very limited to what you can buy so pick what your going to buy in this order and only after you are sure you can buy it local and its in your budget.

1 - decide on the cpu
2 - then pick out a good motherboard that matches the cpu
3 - then pick out the video card and ram memory that works with MB & cpu

the hdd, dvd drive, case and everything else will not matter because they work with anything.


----------



## Shyska (Oct 26, 2007)

CrAsHnBuRnXp has a very good advice on hard drives, nowadays HDD's can get your system a real bottleneck. 

So make 2 drives in RAID 0 (RAID 0 is almost 2x of single drive speed) for system, documents and applications. In RAID 0 you don't loose any space, so with 2x80GB you get 160GB total and 2x speed  Anyway, you don't need too much space there so you can get any size from 80 to 250GB. Just remember - drives in RAID should be identical.

Take another 2 drives in RAID 0 for games, you can also store your videos there as they don't run at the same time as your games do, besides you'll have plenty of space in this drive anyway 

Get a huge single disk  (500GB) and run backups of your important data to it. Important data is documents, application settings, any valuable media that you can't get back from CD's or DVD's.

This configuration is a luxury one indeed 

Oh and you'll need to learn how to use JKDefrag - it's your friend for keeping disks clean and speedy 
Windows Backup utility will do all that it needs to put your important data on your backup disk. Even better - you could make your old PC as a backup server through the network, but that is probably too much trouble.



Another, not so luxury setup would be to get 1 big disk for OS and store there all important data. Then get 2 moderate size disks in RAID 0 for your games and backups, just don't run your backup utility at the time you play games and use JKDefrag to move your backup files to the end of the physical disk (files closer to the center of the disk are accessed faster).


----------



## Rey17 (Oct 27, 2007)

thnx man big help.....

so actually RAID 0 is when you join 2 HDD and make them 1 ?? Right ??

if yes then i have to buy 2 of the same kind to make it a RAID.


----------



## Rey17 (Oct 27, 2007)

and i found 2 motherboards that i think support Dual Sli Technology....

but can u tell which one is better:

EVGA 122-CK-NF68-A1 LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 680i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard :

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188013R


ASUS Striker Extreme LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 680i SLI ATX The Ultimate Gaming Motherboard:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131074R

one thing i can see is that in the EVGA mobo you can actually see that there are sound slots. but in the ASUS on you cant see any.

so is that a problem or not ?

and tell me if these motherboard are OC compatible.

both of the motherboards have 2 X 16 pci slots for dual graphics and there is one extra that i dont know what it is used for.

thanks Regards,

Rey17


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 27, 2007)

Rey17 said:


> thnx man big help.....
> 
> so actually RAID 0 is when you join 2 HDD and make them 1 ?? Right ??
> 
> if yes then i have to buy 2 of the same kind to make it a RAID.



Yes.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 27, 2007)

Rey17 said:


> and i found 2 motherboards that i think support Dual Sli Technology....
> 
> but can u tell which one is better:
> 
> ...


I have the EVGA board you listed and I love it. 

What do you mean by "sound slots?" Do you mean PCI slots? If so, both boards have them. 

Any motherboard you buy on Newegg or the like will be able to OC. Some just better than others. If you want an OCer, get the ASUS board. 

The third PCIe slot on the ASUS board is just an extra.


----------



## Rey17 (Oct 27, 2007)

lol thats very good, thats why i have decided to get the EVGA mobo because it looks cool , lol,  and both of the mobo are identical so there will be no problem with what to buy. i am not that much of a OCer. i will only oc the quad core to 3.0 ghz, the graphics card and problably the memory (not sure yet what is the difference between a normal memory and a OCed memory)

one more thing: 
you forgot to answer one question, does the EVGA mobo allow Dual Sli graphics cards ??

and the sound slots i mean are the on the picture marked as red.....


----------



## Wile E (Oct 27, 2007)

Rey17 said:


> lol thats very good, thats why i have decided to get the EVGA mobo because it looks cool , lol,  and both of the mobo are identical so there will be no problem with what to buy. i am not that much of a OCer. i will only oc the quad core to 3.0 ghz, the graphics card and problably the memory (not sure yet what is the difference between a normal memory and a OCed memory)
> 
> one more thing:
> you forgot to answer one question, does the EVGA mobo allow Dual Sli graphics cards ??
> ...


Yes, the EVGA board supports SLI.


----------



## patton45 (Oct 27, 2007)

first off looks like you have some nice suggetions.  i havent seen anyone here suggest a pc power a cooling psu with his budget it is the best power solution for a quad tripple or just sli set up.  second i have the evga EVGA 122-CK-NF68-A1 LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 680i SLI ATX and its a great board i have my e4500 ocd to 3.25ghz on stock volt with and zalman 9700led but i also have EVGA 122-CK-NF67-T1 LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 680i LT SLI ATX with an e4300 in it also with the 9700led with a lil volt mod im bakin at 3.6ghz  they are both great board and great at oc i have seen some post about people and their reluctance on the lt chipset which i understand but after a battery of test i have found it to be just as good as it big brother or at least evga version.   The difference is the lt is just sli the 680i board is TRIPPLE SLI Compatible that why it has three pci-e guys. also i would look in to 8800 gt's unless your like me and plan for tripple sli the 8800gt are dx10.1 cost effective and in sli will be a 20k 3dmark pc with a q6600 easily

 im workin on my rig right now with a q6700 and DFI LP UT NF680I LT SLI-T2 LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 680i LT SLI  i wish this board had the proc and dimm lay out of my dfi 590board.  also thinkin of waitin for 9800s since i have 2 8800gtx now damn sounds werid i already have a 9800xt lol


----------



## Rey17 (Oct 27, 2007)

thnx guys

and thnx patton45 for your info on the board.... i think its done, i will buy the EVGA mobo because everyone likes it and everyone has it.

thanks guys.


----------



## Woah Mama! (Oct 29, 2007)

Just a quick question Rey17, how are you going to be getting $2,000 worth of computer parts from America? Last I checked NewEgg didn't ship down here. I know of some east coast vendors that would ship to SA, but it'll cost you.


----------



## Rey17 (Oct 31, 2007)

lol i didnt think of that but i might be buyin some stuff from ebay and some stuff like the mobo i might be buyin from the newegg and the quad core and some rams and graphics cards will be bought from the huge computer specialists.

or i could ask the specialists that can they order the items and i will pay them face to face.

yea i think i might be doing face to face.


----------



## Rey17 (Nov 16, 2007)

hey guys long time,

i just wanted to find out one thing

where would the 2 graphics card go in this motherboard ??  and if your wondering this is the EVGA 122-CK-NF68-A1 LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 680i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard

can you please label it so that it is easy for me 2 understand ??....

thanks,


----------



## Wile E (Nov 16, 2007)

In the 2 black PCIe 16X slots.


----------



## Grimskull (Nov 16, 2007)

Rey17,

I would google PC online stores in Australia first before checking ebay for RMA purposes etc.
RMA= Return Material Authorisation , in case a part is faulty and you need to send it back to where you got it, some ebay sellers dont do refunds if you bought it of a person and not a ebay store... just so you dont get caught out.

there is also a new range of intel board coming out called the X38 range, they support crossfire (AMD/ATI dual graphics cards) and a new range of graphics cards from AMD/ATI called the HD 3800 series and also from nVidia called the G92 range. Both have their good points and pretty good value for money.

New CPU's (Processors) from Intel called the E6850/E6750 and new ranage coming soon called the Phreyn and new one from AMD called Phenom too. All at very good pricing!

For a hard drive setup have a look a Western Digital Raptors, people on hewre say they are very fast, but they are expensive. i have 2 x 500GB Samsung SATA2 hard drives and couldnt be happier! 

For 4GB of RAM you will need a 64bit operating system like Windows XP X64 or Vista 64bit, but compatability issues with both are well known, if you opt for a 32bit your PC will only be able to see 3.2-3.5GB of RAM.

Also invest in a floppy drive, if your copy of windows doesnt have RAID driver slipstreamed into it (added in after the XP cd was bought) you probably wont be able to setup the RAID drivers in windows at the setup screen (Press F6 to set up RAID or 3rd party SCSI drivers) 
RAID drivers are installed by windows via a floppy drive for SATA hard drives. Opt for a RAID 0 (stripe RAID, faster RAID setup).

If this is your first build take your time at it, read the manuals carefully and dont panic if it doesnt start up, probably someting now wired correctly.

Let us know how you get on


----------



## Rey17 (Nov 16, 2007)

thank you so much wile E....... but arent those too further away ?? lol well probably not......

and thank you so much grim skull...... alot of writing...lol.......... i will seroisly take your advice of eBay....

im not that much of a Ati rad eon supporter......lol i like Nvidia more than ati so i will buying 2 nvidia cards...... and you said about he g92..... isn't a 8800 gtx good ???...

and one more thing........... so i need a floppy drive to do raid rite?? what will happen if i make the raid drives and then remove the floppy drive..... would it make any difference ?

and the system that crashnburn made is i think by far the most good rig in less price i have seen.... so im going to buy all the parts that he has reccomended but i will change the mobo...... ill change it to the EVGA because it supports SLI and crashnburn has it himself..... so yea lol.....


and i just wanted to say thank you everyone sooooooooooooooooo much for giving me the best ideas for my first build.....

THANKS EVERYONE !!!


----------



## Grimskull (Nov 16, 2007)

What OS are you gonna use? 
The 8800GTX is G92 (as far as i am aware) so your home dry with that, just make sure your PSU (Power Supply Unit) is up for it, check that they are SLi/Crossfire certified, but also the rail amps are up for it. The rail is the cable running from the PSU to the graphics card. What PSU you getting and we can have a quick look for you.

You need floppy drive for XP 32-bit if they driver hasnt been slipstreamed in. I always put floppys in all the PC's i build, to get the RAID driver its best to download it from the motherboards website. If they come down zipped or rarred, unzip and unrar them and copy them to a blank floppy disk. 

The following guide is for XP Pro SP2, its a general guide, your motherboard and setting may change but you get the general idea.

Install all the hardware, connect all the cables and power it up, go straight into the BIOS and with the manual at hand, select and enable RAID in the BIOS. save and exit, the PC will reboot, now closely atch the text that appears, if you see somthing like " press CTRL + F/I/Y to select RAID" press those keys, the last letter may change but you get the general idea. 
If you have power to the CD/DVD drive its always good to put the OS disc in now.

In there you build the RAID, its all done by keystroke on your keyboard by pressing 1,2,3 or 4(any i have done is by that) then select the hard drives that you want to use as a RAID 0 or stripe RAID, select the cache to 128KB and enable write-thru. save and exit, the PC will restart, go back into the BIOS again and select the boot order for CD/DVD drive first, hard drive 2nd, floppy 3rd, save and exit, the PC will restart again, let it pass all the logos and pass the RAID screen, then the CD/DVD will start to spin and you should see "press any key to boot from CD", hit enter and get ready to press F6, read the white wrting at the bottom of the screen when it says "Press F6 for RAID or SCSI" press it, and let it continue, pop in your floppy and wait for the on screen instructions, a message may appear that no hard drives were found and to specify a drive by pressing S, hit S and then it will sayto insert a floppy and press enter, do that and it will search the floppy for drivers. find the one for your motherbaord if more than one is listed, normally X86 XP would do the trick, X64 is for a 64 bit OS. press enter and it will install the drivers for the RAID so XP can see the SATA (Serial ATA) hard drives in a RAID (RAID = Reduntant Array of Indepentant Discs* makes the PC think there is one hard drive when you actually have more than one) from there then you can partition off a section of you hard drive for windows and make a C and a D drive, but totally up to you, to install theOS select the drive (always best to use C) and press enter, quick format it, the setup files will copy over and the PC will restart.... 

*WARNING*!!!!

apon restart the message will appear to press any key to boot from CD.....DO NOT PRESS ANYTHING....let it off...... the windows XP logo will appear with the blue bar going left to right and the install will start.... going on your PC specs it should install in under 8 mins. Enter in your CD key for windows (Tech power up will always assume you have a legit version *cough*) enter in your time and date, location, network setting, leave it as workgroup and it will finsih the install, the PC should restart again.... don not press anything, and will show the XP setup for your name, wnter in your name, save, and it should continue to the desktop, take out the CD and floppy, install the drivers from the CD, the PC will restart again, then install your internet securities, AVG/Bitdefender/Kaspersky...anything but Norton or Symantec....... the PC will restart after internet securities install, now wuld be a good time to change the boot sequence to: 1: RAID hard drive, 2: CD/DVD 3:Floppy, save and exit... but go through the manua for other settings like CPU temps and CPU Fan speeds controls. boot up and get your internet securities up to date and get your XP up to date...but do not take down ANY microsoft hardware updates...they are crap, only use manufacuter ones..... also you might need .Net 2.0 installed before your graphics card is installed, you can get them from microsoft.......


the above is from memory..... i hope i havent missed anythng..... but read your manual for the motherbaord and ask us for help if you need it.........


right now my fingers are wore down to stumps!!!!! hahahhahah


----------



## Shyska (Nov 16, 2007)

That was one nice write up


----------



## zCexVe (Nov 16, 2007)

Its good if Rey17 tried couple of HD 3870s with that money.Or I say 8800GTs.Its nice with the amount of money and technology.Or wait till January for a 45nm Penryn.Thats why I still use my MSI K8N diamond plus(socket 939) while I have an ASUS Striker extreme in packaging


----------



## Rey17 (Nov 17, 2007)

thanks everyone and thanks grimskull..... its kind of complicated but ill get it...*i hope*


im getting this psu : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16817341003

so you NEED a floppy drive to make raid.... cant you use a blank CD to write the drivers then install it when it is needed ??

probably i was thinking of getting Vista but since you written soooo much about XP then i might take XP, then in the near future when there is less problems with vista i will install vista and then i will be on my way to happniess lol.

my second reason of getting vista is for the direct X 10 thats why....

i will be getting 5 HDs, 4 of them will be RAID 0

80GB X2 (RAID 0)
250GB X2 (RAID 0)
500 GB

now i dont know how to write it down easier but i hope you get it.

you said you can make partitions for the drives....... so if i make both of the 80GB a RAID 0..... and then i make another RAID for the 2, 250GB HD....... will there be 1 Drive or 2 drives (one for the 80GB and the second for the 250GB)




one last thing........ i will be getting the EVGA mother board. (somewhere in this thread i wrote it down)... is it XP and Vista compatible ??


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 17, 2007)

Grimskull said:


> Rey17,
> 
> there is also a new range of intel board coming out called the X38 range, they support crossfire (AMD/ATI dual graphics cards) and a new range of graphics cards from AMD/ATI called the HD 3800 series and also from nVidia called the G92 range. Both have their good points and pretty good value for money.
> *x38 chipsets are already out. However, this month, the x48 will be released that address a bug that could not be fixed in the x38 chipset*
> ...


My comments in bold.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 17, 2007)

Rey17 said:


> thanks everyone and thanks grimskull..... its kind of complicated but ill get it...*i hope*
> 
> 
> im getting this psu : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16817341003
> ...


Your hard drive setup is sorta like mine. 

Mine setup: 
80GB X2 (RAID 0)
250GB (working on a RAID 0)
300GB

Both the 80GB hard drives will merge into one big 160GB drive that will be recognized as about 149GB. The 2x250's will work the same way. So the 2x80GB hard drives will turn into one massive single drive as will the 2x250's. So in total, it will show up as 3 single hard drives in "My Computer".


----------



## tostator (Nov 17, 2007)

Rey17 said:


> probably i was thinking of getting Vista but since you written soooo much about XP then i might take XP, then in the near future when there is less problems with vista i will install vista and then i will be on my way to happniess lol.
> 
> my second reason of getting vista is for the direct X 10 thats why....
> 
> ...



You can install both xp and vista and make dual boot using a program like Partition Magic or other like that. You must create 2 primary partitions and enable Partition magic Boot Manager. Then you can choose from which partition you want to boot and install each OS in its own partition. I can't confirm the exact procedure to do so, but it is basically like I explained. I'm sure that googling a litlle you should find a tuto about Partition Magic.

I'm going to do a boot like for my new PC when my parts arrive  If I build it before you, I could explain step by step the procedure, if you are interested.

Greetings from Barcelona


----------



## Rey17 (Nov 17, 2007)

thnx alot

so you mean with the partition, is that you can have XP and Vista on one computer but on different hard drive right ??............

and then on the start up screen you can choose which OS you want the computer to start with..... for example, u have xp on one hd, and vista on the second one.... so on the start up screen you choose xp or vista then it will load up that OS and anything you put on the desktop while in any one OS, it will use up that hard drive's space..... i think this is what you mean.... i hope

and like crashnburn said Vista 64bit has more support so i will be getting only one OS....srry if i broken any XP lover's heart but i think Vista 64 is better (like crashnburn said) and it looks cool as well and also it supports Direct X 10 so... lol....

lol tostator greetings from Australia too lol


----------



## tostator (Nov 17, 2007)

You can have vista and xp in diferents Hard drives or in the same hard drive as you like. 
First of all, if you have 2 drives in raid 0 they are like if they were only one (think about they like only one). Then, the thing is to create in that disk 2 (or more if you wish) partitions (to hold a OS they should be primary partitions, not logical if I'm not wrong). The thing is that to hold 2 OS always one of the partition must be invisible because if not, it could be problems. For instance: you have one 100 Gb HD, then you create 2 primary partitions (50% each one) in order to install 2 OS. You will only see one 50 Gb HD, the other is hidden. When you boot your computer, it will appear a screen when you choose wich partition do you wish to boot from. The Boot manager then hide one and unhide the other and load the OS you choosed. 

It seems difficult, but it isn't actually. 

My english is not quite good, as you see. Excuse my bad writing and grammar


----------



## Rey17 (Nov 17, 2007)

tostator said:


> You can have vista and xp in diferents Hard drives or in the same hard drive as you like.
> First of all, if you have 2 drives in raid 0 they are like if they were only one (think about they like only one). Then, the thing is to create in that disk 2 (or more if you wish) partitions (to hold a OS they should be primary partitions, not logical if I'm not wrong). The thing is that to hold 2 OS always one of the partition must be invisible because if not, it could be problems. For instance: you have one 100 Gb HD, then you create 2 primary partitions (50% each one) in order to install 2 OS. You will only see one 50 Gb HD, the other is hidden. When you boot your computer, it will appear a screen when you choose wich partition do you wish to boot from. The Boot manager then hide one and unhide the other and load the OS you choosed.
> 
> It seems difficult, but it isn't actually.
> ...



dont worry i understand completely what you mean because my freind has done the same thing .......... but if i choosed to have only one OS and made one partition in the harddrive, then do i have to split the HD's space in half....... for example if i have a 100gb HD. i put vista 64 bit on it, then do i have to split the hd's space into 50gb each or i can i make it like 10gb for OS and 90gb for normal use... is this possible ?? 
if yes, then the 10gb will be hidden and the 90gb will be shown only....rite ??

and i know what you mean by RAID 0.


----------



## Shyska (Nov 17, 2007)

tostator said:


> You can install both xp and vista and make dual boot using a program like Partition Magic or other like that.



One does not need ANY program to make dual boot PC with XP and Vista. Only thing you must do is keep this order while installing: first XP, second Vista. Vista will recognize your XP install and make a boot menu for you to choose during normal computer startup. Just plan layout of your disk partitioning before any installation so that you don't end up with ridiculously large partition for one and too small for another.


----------



## Shyska (Nov 17, 2007)

Rey17 said:


> but if i choosed to have only one OS and made one partition in the harddrive, then do i have to split the HD's space in half....... for example if i have a 100gb HD. i put vista 64 bit on it, then do i have to split the hd's space into 50gb each or i can i make it like 10gb for OS and 90gb for normal use... is this possible ??
> if yes, then the 10gb will be hidden and the 90gb will be shown only....rite ??



You can split it any way you like, but keep in mind that if you make Windows partition too small, you'll have too increase it later and that is at most scenarios a potential hazard. Generally with one disk setup you'd make 2 or 3 partitions - 1 for OS, 1 for data and optional one for Virtual Ram. For two OS'es there would be 3 or 4 partitions accordingly (1 additional for additional OS). Keep in mind - you'll probably keep all your programs (except games) with your OS.

No partition should be hidden. XP and Vista both will use NTFS file system, you'll see what is on every partition. Prior to that if you had lets say Windows 98 (on fat32) and XP (on NTFS), your Windows 98 wouldn't  see XP partotion. That is simply not the case now.


----------



## Rey17 (Nov 17, 2007)

ok i understand (a bit), what is virtual Ram anyway ??

ok, if i have 2 80gb hd and made them into RAID 0 . then how much estimated or exatcly would i have to partition for the OS and how much for Data and how much for Virtual RAM.

how much space does the OS take anyway ??

the other thing is im not taking XP im taking Vista 64 bit (4gb of RAM) so when i see how much does the OS take, then ill probably calculate what type of HD should i buy.........

if it takes too much then ill be choosing 2 150gb hds with enough space for OS (i hope) and computer programs like internet security, registry mechanic, itunes, quicktime etc.... and for virtual RAM and make it into a RAID 0........

then ill buy 2 250 gb hd for media: music, Games, music videos, media centre etc and make it into a RAID 0...........

then ill buy a 750 gb hd or bigger for backup......

and i heard that XP 64 bit has less support then the Vista 64-bit.....so thats why im only choosing Vista.... then in the future ill might chose XP if it gets more support.....


----------



## Shyska (Nov 17, 2007)

Rey17 said:


> ok i understand (a bit), what is virtual Ram anyway ??
> 
> ok, if i have 2 80gb hd and made them into RAID 0 . then how much estimated or exatcly would i have to partition for the OS and how much for Data and how much for Virtual RAM.
> 
> ...



Virtual RAM - a file where windows reallocate memory from RAM when programs are not actively using it for a while, or system is running low on memory. Thus it is very important to have fast access to VRAM. To avoid fragmentation in the VRAM file (pagefile.sys - you can look it up in your own root drive) it is sometimes good idea to put it on individual partition (though some would argue with me on this ). I'd make it 2.5x your RAM size with initial page file of 1xRAM and maximum of ~2.45xRAM). This partition should be as possible close to the center of the disk.

My Vista "Windows" directory takes 7.85GB (after 2.5 months of use), "Users" ("documents and settings" in XP) takes <1GB. 20GB should be minimum, but OK for most uses if you'll put your documents and games on another partition. XP requires less space, almost twice.

Anyway, i understand you are getting only one OS and another RAID for your documents and games. So you have all disk for OS and Vista allows to dynamicaly shrink/extend its partition on the fly with built in tools (start->control panel->administrative tools->computer management->Storage->disk management).

I seriously doubt XP 64 will get any more support than it has right now, but Vista will get it no doubts. Unfortunately i have no exprerience with Vista 64 except some crapy one in beta  But it loaded good bunch of apps those days, should be a lot better these days


----------



## Rey17 (Nov 18, 2007)

ok 20 gb is enough for the OS.......... for Vista, it can automatically shrink or extend the size of the partition if the size of the partition is too small or too large...right ?? if yes then that is really helpful to some people because they might give the OS alot of space and have less space  for their own use.....

so if i put all the comuter files in one RAID HD (80gb x2) including OS and my school work,
and put all the media like games, music , music videos etc on the other RAID hd 
(250gb X2)......... is this idea good or bad ??

is making RAID same in vista as it is in XP, like grimskull wrote down ??


----------



## Shyska (Nov 18, 2007)

Rey17 said:


> ok 20 gb is enough for the OS.......... for Vista, it can automatically shrink or extend the size of the partition if the size of the partition is too small or too large...right ?? if yes then that is really helpful to some people because they might give the OS alot of space and have less space  for their own use.....
> 
> so if i put all the comuter files in one RAID HD (80gb x2) including OS and my school work,
> and put all the media like games, music , music videos etc on the other RAID hd
> ...



Right, you can install OS on one and media to other, with one OS it is good setup. Though you will probably want to make some pagefile defragmentation (delete it and recreate as continuous file) after install.

Making RAID is simple, you won't necessary have to install (hopefully) any additional drivers. There is a guide how to do it: Install Windows Vista on RAID. Keep in mind that your BIOS and RAID configuration menu may differ, but main points of the review stays valid in most scenarios.


----------



## Rey17 (Nov 18, 2007)

ok thanks for the vista help....... but how would you create a page file..... ? (sorry not good in computers)

and this is a very very very very good, nice, easy and understandable editorial.....thanks man i really appreciate it !!


----------



## Rey17 (Nov 19, 2007)

can u plz tell me how 2 create a page file ??


----------



## Wile E (Nov 19, 2007)

Rey17 said:


> can u plz tell me how 2 create a page file ??


Windows creates one automatically. You can move it, or resize once you install tho. The method changes depending on XP or Vista.


----------



## Rey17 (Nov 19, 2007)

k man thanks


----------



## Shyska (Nov 19, 2007)

Page file is created automatically, but you can change its location, resize or delete. (I do not advice deleting it)

For such options go to Control Panel(classic view)->System->Advanced system settings->Performance section "Settings" button->Advanced tab->Virtual memory section "Advanced" button.


----------



## Grimskull (Nov 19, 2007)

windows creates page files automatically, you can resize it but dont delete them, you will have problems if you do! 

For the money you got you should end up with a beast of a PC! You probably have a better PC than everyone here!!! The new AM2+ are out and the new Intels are coming soon so you have a wider range, your starting into PC's at the right time, loads of new technology coming out soon. 

The new AM2+ motherboard can take up to 4 HD 3800 series cards, but if you do get them i reckon half of Oz be blacked out when you press the power button!!!!

The new Intels are very good too..... if you had either in your case you would have a beast of a PC! 

EDIT: With XP you need a floppy to make a RAID setup, but with Vista you can use a USB pendrive to load the drivers to make the RAID so saves having to buy a floppy for the one time that you are gonna use it! Also with at 64bit OS it can see the full 4GB of RAM.


----------



## Rey17 (Nov 20, 2007)

thnx alot grimskull.. but i will keep my EVGA motherboard !!

there is one thing:

there is a motherboard called the EVGA T1 and the EVGA A1

which one is better ??

oh wait dont worry i know what is the difference between T1 and A1........... T1 includes no cables and A1  includes all the cables and things !!!

lol


----------



## Grimskull (Nov 20, 2007)

no probs rey....

Best to get the one with all the goodies included! When you getting your rig? You might post some pics of it up here if you get the chance..... we all feel like fathers to the PC!!!! hahhahha!!


----------



## Rey17 (Nov 21, 2007)

*one last request !!*

thnx grimskull,

obviously i will get the one with the goodies in (EVGA A1 version).... and ofcourse i will surely put the pics of the rig when it is done (note: will take some time) lol


but before i leave this area i just have one more request from you guys, just tell me that all my parts are compatiable with each other, cooling, quality, speed etc !!


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16822135106   (80gb x2 = RAID 0)


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16822136055    (250gb X2 = RAID 0)


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16822136178    (500GB = Backup)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16814130072    (X2 for sli)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16829102005   (Sound card 7.1)

http://www.xoxide.com/silverstone-st60f-600w-watt.html    (sli compatiable PSU) Really nice

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231112      (2gb X2 = 4gb)



EVGA A1  nForce 680i SLI ATX  Motherboard: 

http://www.pricespider.com/products...SLI-ATX-Intel-Motherboard-122-CK-NF68-A1.html


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16835106102  ( nice heat sink)

http://www.newegg.com/product/Product.asp?item=N82E16819115027 (what is a system without QUAD CORE ??)

so guys this is my RIG and please comment on anything that is not compatiable !!!!! plz

and one more question ??

what is CAS latency ??

and i just wanted to say thank you guys of helping me !!


----------



## Shyska (Nov 21, 2007)

Your links are broken 

CAS latency basically is how many memory cycles module needs to access memory column. But it is way more complex than that  If you are interested read this wiki page for more information.


----------



## Rey17 (Nov 22, 2007)

now the links are working !!


----------



## Shyska (Nov 22, 2007)

Do you already have sata cables? I'm not sure but looks like you wont get any with disks. Other than that, looks ok to me 
Where is your case? is it big enough?  (jukes aside - you'll have to put 5 HDDs in it, not every case can handle it, some need additional braces)


----------



## Rey17 (Nov 22, 2007)

i got sata cables but my old computer are using them..... so i need new ones... with the motherboard, the EVGA A1 model offers the things needed and some more goodies but im not sure what they are.....lol but the T1 version doesnt. !!

oh sorry to put my case in :

here is my case link:

http://www.xoxide.com/sunbeam-transformer-case-black.html


----------



## casums (Nov 22, 2007)

if your 15 years old how are you going to afford this pc? rich parents?


----------



## Shyska (Nov 23, 2007)

That's what package contains:
122-CK-NF68-A1
Driver Disk
User Manual
Floppy Drive Diskette
Rear I/O Panel Shield
IDE/PATA Cable
FDD Cable
6 x SATA Cable
3 x 4-pin to SATA Power Cable
SLI Bridge
USB Bracket
Com Bracket & IEEE 1394 Brachet
Fan

looks like you are ok with that 

And case has:
Drive Bays:

    * 5.25” External: 5
    * 3.5” External: 2
** 3.5” Internal: 6*

Ok here too  But be carefull with cooling - you'll need good air input and output, so many hdds in one place can get really hot. Plus, you have 2 graphics and an energy hungry CPU. Generaly air should flow in the case from front and go out through back.


----------



## Grimskull (Nov 23, 2007)

Rey,

She is looking good, but take into account what Shyska has said about heat from the HDD's (Hard Disk drive) they make alot of heat, so get a case with a 120mm fan in front of them to cool them down. 

Do newegg ship to Australia? I have used the Gigabyte 3D Aurora myself and found it a dream to work on.... http://www.komplett.ie/k/ki.aspx?sku=311890 

Loads of room and loads of fans, aluminum also to keep it cool, but thats just me!

If theres anything else you need please feel free to ask...... if you dont ask you will never know!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 23, 2007)

akasa eclipse 62/mirage,big case,wide and long with 120mm on the front and back.Big enuff to fit any graphics card in it.

With the fan in front of my hdd's they never get above 25c.

I dont like cases with the hdd tray at 90` to the front fan,they block the airflow to the hdd's and the air going into the case.


----------



## Rey17 (Nov 26, 2007)

thanks guys now i think im all set but the cooling..... ? hummmmm

i like the case that i want to get because it represents my style....

and if you guys are thinking that im going to be OCing then, im not OCing.... and look at the specifications of the case :

Specifications:

    * Dimensions: 522 x 205 x 450mm (H x W x D)
    * Material: 1.0mm SECC Steel
    * Drive Bays:
          o 5.25” External: 5
          o 3.5” External: 2
          o 3.5” Internal: 6
    * I/O Ports:
          o 2 x USB2.0
          o 2 x Audio
    * Cooling:
          o 1 x 120mm Rear Exhaust Fan
          o 1 x 80mm Top Exhaust Blue LED Fan
          o 2 x 80mm Side Intake Blue LED Fan
          o 1 x 120mm Optional Front Intake Fan

look in the cooling section.... it says that 120mm rear fan and optional front intake fan..... then i think what you guys said can be fitted into this case and with that it has 2 side fans and 1 top fan so there are about 5 fans all around the case... i think thats good enough... dont u ??

well i did my research before choosing the case and you must give me credit because it has everything i need, want and everything you said about cooling..... lol

so i think im all ready... but where would the front fan go ?? lol


----------



## Darknova (Nov 26, 2007)

Rey17 said:


> thanks guys now i think im all set but the cooling..... ? hummmmm
> 
> i like the case that i want to get because it represents my style....
> 
> ...



What it means is that there is a mount for it, but no fan comes with the case when you buy it.

It seems like a decent case as well, and to be honest as long as you are happy with it then go for it. Cases really are personal opinion.


----------



## Rey17 (Nov 26, 2007)

thank you dark nova for understanding what im trying to say about 

case + your personality = Happiness  

but i could add a mountable fan in the front... i think there is no problem with that .... lol


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 26, 2007)

The only problem i can see with that case is,its a bit short,will a long graphics card actually fit in it?


----------



## Darknova (Nov 26, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> The only problem i can see with that case is,its a bit short,will a long graphics card actually fit in it?



It's 45cm deep (or long) that should be fine.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 26, 2007)

Mines 56cm(560mm) long is all,450mm seems a bit short.


----------



## Darknova (Nov 26, 2007)

Rey17 said:


> thank you dark nova for understanding what im trying to say about
> 
> case + your personality = Happiness
> 
> but i could add a mountable fan in the front... i think there is no problem with that .... lol



People will debate about which hardware to put inside your PC but one thing that can never be decided on pure facts is the case in my opinion.

Personally I love the Lian-Li cases. Why? Because they have awesome airflow, the build quality is awesome and I like the look of them.

When I look for a case I always base it on airflow first and foremost (because I overclock) and then on looks and build quality.

Also you want to make sure you're going to have enough space to get everything in while leaving enough room for airflow. 

As long as you are happy with it that's all that matters. I know a lot of people swear by the Antec 900's and the Antec P180s, but they're not my kind of thing and never will be. So go with what you're happiest with as well as making sure you have decent airflow to keep your hardware cool.


----------



## Rey17 (Nov 26, 2007)

so is my case ok to fit inside these things ?? or should i need to look for another one ??


----------



## Shyska (Nov 27, 2007)

Rey17 said:


> so is my case ok to fit inside these things ?? or should i need to look for another one ??



Honestly - I don't know. Maybe you know someone with such case?


----------



## Rey17 (Nov 28, 2007)

i think crashnburn has one in his storage....lol..... well ill wait for someone to come around and look at this thread and reply if they have the case that i want !!

so plz if u have case that i want.... and ur looking at this thread... then plz tell me !


----------



## Rey17 (Dec 7, 2007)

hey crash n burn........ can u tell me if the sunbeam transformers case (that is in your storage), will it be able to hold 2 graphics card and have enough space for the air flow ..!!!


----------



## Shyska (Dec 7, 2007)

better PM him


----------



## Rey17 (Dec 8, 2007)

Shyska said:


> better PM him



i think ur rite !!


----------



## Rey17 (Dec 9, 2007)

here you go guys.... the final verdict !



			
				CrAsHnBuRnXp said:
			
		

> Rey17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




well i think everything is settled then !!

finally : D


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 9, 2007)

Sorry about that...I completely forgot about this thread. XD

I believe I had my 8800GTS 640MB in there right before I bought my TT case. Card fits in just fine and what with all the fans the case has (2 side fans, 1 back, 1 front and one top) you should do just fine.


----------



## Rey17 (Dec 10, 2007)

there u go shyska.... here is your answer..... and as for the final vedit..??/.... My rig is perfect for me and it has everything i need and is still better then other computers !!lol 

so my final answer is that this is my rig, and this is what i am buying..... all my answers have been answered and it all matches up.... so thats it... this is my rig with the help of you guys..... without u guys i would be buying things that i really dont need and that they dont even work.....

i just want to say thank you very very very very very much for all the time, patience and dedication you guys gave me..... and im sorry if i have been a burden on you guys by asking alot of boring questions ! so sorry about that.

and your wish will come true.... after i have finished the rig... then i will take pics of my new rig when the first time i have to boot it up and then ill show u guys the rig getting borned into this world lol

so i just want to say thank you, everyone one of you !!

THANK YOU GUYS, YOU HAVE BEEN A GREAT, GREAT HELP FOR ME !!

my rig is finally complete !!


----------



## Grimskull (Dec 13, 2007)

if you get any problems ( i hope you dont) give us a shout!!

Congrats on your rig, hope you have plenty of time gaming on it!!!!


----------



## Shyska (Dec 13, 2007)

Rey17 said:


> my rig is finally complete !!


----------



## Rey17 (Dec 15, 2007)

thnx alot to everyone...... but most of the thanks go to Grimskull, shyska and crashnburn because without u guys i wouldnt have any idea of what the hell im buying !!

so thank you. !!

and of course i will shout back if (i hope not as well) i have any problems and if not then when the rig is finished then i will take pics of my rig being born for the first time !! lol

so thank you for everything !!


----------

